# New bathroom with linear shower niche



## takotan (May 26, 2021)

I love the design of a linear shower niche with the LED light!!! Right now I'm in a new construction that I can do whatever I want for the design but I just need some advise. I like something modern and contemporary so I want my bathroom to be in a very clean look and modern. I will be using white color subway tile for the wall, black color hexagon tile for the floor, floating vanity, a round mirror and a pendant light, curbless shower area with frameless shower door, that's not all, I want a linear shower niche as well!! This whole design I think is perfect, except one thing, a window. In the original design there's a window in the shower area that the size is 31"x28". I think it doesn't look good at all. Is a linear picture window going to look better? or remove the window completely will be better? Any advise?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have a small window with the bottom of the window at 72" from the floor. It is not a problem but adds little to the bathroom. 
If you want a niche on an outside wall I would still want insulation in that wall and add anther 2x4 wall inside that wall just for the niche.


----------



## Dan1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

No advice, just want to say that I love the linear niche idea - never seen that before and I think I'll be incorporating that into my bathroom remodel later this year (sans the lights.) It's probably easier to do than a regular niche, too.


----------



## harryjim378 (Jun 24, 2021)

I really like your idea, I would suggest you get a linear window a little higher. Is there an exhaust fan in your plan? if not then you must not get the new window sealed, instead a ventilation window kind openings that can be closed when required.


----------

